# MAY Photo Contest - THINGS THAT FLY



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

What: Monthly 2cool Photo Contest

_Topic: This Month_ *"THINGS THAT FLY" (thanks Sandybottom)*

_Definition: Anything you can dream up that flys one way or another. There have been a lot of birds in flight postings lately, as well as balls in flight, and even race cars that were really flying down the track. I am getting on a plane myself tomorrow and will be flying to North Carolina so even a self portrait of me sitting in my seat at 30,000 feet would be a viable entry. You get the idea. Give us your interpretation of something flying. _

_Who: Anyone can submit or vote, but&#8230;_

_Submissions: _

_Only one submission per person and it.._

_Must be a CURRENT image taken by you (THIS MONTH WE ARE TRYING SOMETHING A LITTLE DIFFERENT. IT MUST BE AN IMAGE TAKEN THIS MONTH, NOT SOMETHING OLD FROM THE ARCHIVES)_

_Must not contain a signature, border or watermark_

_Must be emailed to [email protected] by *11:59PM CST on Monday 05-26-08 *_

*If you do not get confirmation withing 48 hours please PM me.*

*Must include your 2cool user id*

_*Should be no larger than 650 pixels wide on it's longest side - please* and make it JPEG format._

_Please include some narrative about the shot, tech data etc._

_Should make mention of post processing - if any._

_Good luck, good hunting, good flying, and good shooting._
​_James_​


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I really like these contests with broad categories where each individual can make their own interpretation of what to submit. It's a lot of fun seeing what others come up with.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

heh heh, I might have a shot at a few things in flight this weekend! 
thanks James (and Sandy for the suggestion).

I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with.
Mike


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Bees? I know they fly.............


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I should have known...an Aggie wouldn't be able to follow my contest instructions hwell: :work: :rotfl: :headknock sad3sm  :smile: :smile: 

Just kidding...Hook'em Horns!!!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I should have known...an Aggie wouldn't be able to follow my contest instructions hwell: :work: :rotfl: :headknock sad3sm  :smile: :smile:
> 
> Just kidding...Hook'em Horns!!!


Leave it to a longhorn to be so AR that everything has to be a PITA. I came to this forum to LOOK AT PICTURES not read..................Just Kidding also.......Gig'Em


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

:cheers: 2cool
Thank goodness football season is getting closer.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

The entries just keep getting better and better. We have a talented group of photogs here that's for sure. Keep'em coming. The deadline is drawing near.
James


----------

